# legislation for soap?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.handmadecosmeticalliance.org/Contact-Legislators.aspx

Is it possible for this to pass and how would they ever enforce it?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there a link to the actual proposed law changes?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I found nothing on the FDA website.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr1385/text


----------

